# VANCOUVER | Vancouver Centre II | 123m | 33 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The City of Vancouver has received an application to amend the existing CD-1 (Comprehensive Development) District By-law for 650 West Georgia Street (753 Seymour Street). The proposal would allow for a 32-storey building with:

34,199m² (368,115 sq. ft.) of office space with ground floor retail space;
four levels of above grade parking and six levels of underground parking; and
a height of 123 m (403.5 ft.)
A revised application was submitted on October 1, 2015 and proposes:

an additional storey through a decrease in floor-to-ceiling heights on each floor
an increase in floor area to 48,817 m² (482,423 sq.ft.)





























http://vancouver.skyrisecities.com/...m-33s-gwl-mcm-partnership.27715/#post-1250860


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...m-33s-gwl-mcm-partnership.27715/#post-1268937


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3886 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3884 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3881 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3872 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6328 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6332 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9873 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9867 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1254 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1252 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


>


Why is this map showing the University of British Columbia's campus if this new tower is clearly going to be in Vancouver's downtown core?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops, good eye, I didn't even notice that when I was doing the copy and paste. Its gone now.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2287 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2294 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7091 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8505 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

203 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
202 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
196 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Centre II | 122.83m | 33s | GWL | MCM Partnership


Pic by me Mon, Aug 10th: I think that's the regular floorplate forming a corner near Scotia Tower. Pics by me Tues, Aug 11th: There's some steel attached to the 1st slab:




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Vancouver Centre II | 122.83m | 33s | GWL | MCM Partnership


Pic by me Mon, Aug 10th: I think that's the regular floorplate forming a corner near Scotia Tower. Pics by me Tues, Aug 11th: There's some steel attached to the 1st slab:




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Centre II | 122.83m | 33s | GWL | MCM Partnership


Pic by me Mon, Aug 10th: I think that's the regular floorplate forming a corner near Scotia Tower. Pics by me Tues, Aug 11th: There's some steel attached to the 1st slab:




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Centre II | 122.83m | 33s | GWL | MCM Partnership


So they must move the temp washrooms up too every time.




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Vancouver Centre II | 122.83m | 33s | GWL | MCM Partnership


Pics by me today.




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Pengui (Jun 3, 2003)

Today - peeking over Granville Street


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/27

Jericho Beach Vancouver BC 08 by Richard Jack, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/15

Vancouver at night sunset by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/13











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437893878816796672


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/16

Jean-Luc Leroy-07770 by Jean Luc LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

credit to
*officedweller*


----------

